# My first haul post on Specktra ...



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

Though not my first haul ... but one of the biggest in a LONG time!  I already informed my babysitter that if I ask her to watch the boys while I go shopping anytime between now and Christmas JUST SAY NO!

They had the Nordie's launch event for Red, She Said and Sheer Minerals today ... so I had an appt. and got my makeup done and left with all of these goodies!  

Yeah ... and I had them hold Soft Pause l/s and Silver Aura Sheersheen powder until my next check.  Sheesh ... I need help!

The Haul






Top Row




L to R:  Soft and Gentle MSF, Stark Naked blush, Lucent Sheersheen powder, Petticoat MSF

Middle Row




L to R:  Boot Black liquid liner, Outspoken MES, Word-of-Mouth MES, Dangerzone MES, Red She Said l/s, Crazee l/s, Pomposity l/s, Quiet Please l/s

Bottom Row




L to R:  Engaging MES, Heat/Element MES, Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES, Brightside/Gallery Gal MES, Baby Sparks d/g, Miss Dynamite d/g, Date Night d/g, Sugarrimmed d/g

Thanks for oogling!


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm seriously in need of a bucket because I'm drooling so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun with your new goodies !


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 18, 2008)

Niiiice, seeing everyone ese's items make me wish I'd paid for next day shipping on my items.
I love the coloring you got in your Petticoat, I hope I get one with that sort of coloring.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Damn Girl!!! Now that is a serious haul!!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Damn Girl!!! Now that is a serious haul!!! Fabulous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I know!  I am still just sitting here STARING at my table ... my two toddlers think I am nuts!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

Great haul!!!


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing haul


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow that's a lot of MAC!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing haul! Enjoy all your new MAC goodies and yay for Petticoat!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 19, 2008)

whoaa!! awesome haul!!


----------



## macosophy (Oct 24, 2008)

how are you liking the stark naked blush? i'm thinking of getting it but i don't know if it's a must have or not...


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love those dazzleglasses!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macosophy* 

 
_how are you liking the stark naked blush? i'm thinking of getting it but i don't know if it's a must have or not..._

 
Gawd!  Stark Naked is frikkin' gorgeous!  GET IT GET IT GET IT!  Trust me ... you will NOT regret this one.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely haul!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 29, 2008)

Wicked haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Post the pictures of your Shadow wall please


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Post the pictures of your Shadow wall please_

 
Ask and ye shall receive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sorry for the fuzziness Tish ... forgot to change the settings on the camera!  And most of my MAC shadows are in palettes now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

OM Friggin GOD!!!! That is the most amazing wall I have ever seen!!! OMG !!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Tehehehe ... glad to oblige with the eye candy ... I knew it was getting out of hand when I had to take up space on another wall (and let's not even discuss the bathroom and the bathroom wall!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am truly impressed!1 It is well organized and beautiful nonetheless...But that my friend is what you call a True Makeup ADDICTION!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just showed my dh...The only thing he said was...Don't even think about it..for real...I mean it! Don't!! LOL


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just showed my dh...The only thing he said was...Don't even think about it..for real...I mean it! Don't!! LOL_

 


















Tell him you won't have to ... you can just come on over and play with mine!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Exactly!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you have BE foliage and Ice Queen


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn - I thought I got a good haul yesterday, but you totally beat me! Great haul!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Do you have BE foliage and Ice Queen_

 
Yes ma'am ... I have both!  What do you need?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

No I don't wear BE...I just bought them many years ago and never used them...wanted to make sure they weren't the ones you were missing.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No I don't wear BE...I just bought them many years ago and never used them...wanted to make sure they weren't the ones you were missing._

 
Oh .... well thanks!  I am only missing 26 BE colours and 24 for of those are so old they haven't been manufactured for years.  The other two are in new kits where I have all the other colours except for those two ... hello Ebay!

You might be able to fetch a good price by auctioning Ice Queen though ... it is hard to find!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 18, 2008)

nice haul.. enjoy it


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Nov 20, 2008)

I really need you guys jobs!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gurlnextdoor* 

 
_I really need you guys jobs!!_

 
Yeah me too...I don't work


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gurlnextdoor* 

 
_I really need you guys jobs!!_

 





  You can have mine!  Seriously though ... it isn't hard to buy a grip of makeup when you never buy clothes ... or shoes ... or handbags ... etc.  

As soon as I stopped spending money on those things I was amazed at how much I could save up for makeup hauls.  Teachers salaries aren't amazing after all ...


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 20, 2008)

great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i'm still in need of buying some stuff from the red she said collection


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 22, 2008)

Fabulous!!! enjoy


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 6, 2008)

omg, that wall of yours is amazing!

How in the heck do you afford all that make-up?! I'm so jealous! haha! Have fun with it


----------



## pianohno (Dec 6, 2008)

Please can I just come and live with you, please !


----------



## amber_j (Dec 6, 2008)

Such a pretty haul! And that wall... WOW!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 8, 2008)

Oogling indeed.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

HOLY CRAP. Your wall is amazing.
I'm so shocked lol.


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

You got some good stuff.  Enjoy!


----------

